# [QuickPoll] Kopierschutz - ja oder nein - Wie steht Ihr dazu?



## X-CosmicBlue (15. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

spätestens seit SimCity (2013) und dessen "permanenter" Internetanbindung, die nichts anderes als ein versteckter Kopierschutz darstellt, bei mangelder Serverkapazität, ist die Debatte um den Sinn oder Unsinn von Onlinezwang und Kopierschutzmechanismen wieder voll im Gange. Doch schon zuvor sorgten andere Publisher mit RootKit-ähnlichen Programmen (etwa Ubisoft) , mit einer Beschränkung der Anzahl der aktivierbaren Installationen (etwa Crysis Warhead) oder accountgebundenen CD-Keys (Etwa Steam) für Diskussionen.
Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, was Ihr als Spieler denn den Rechteinhabern zum Schutze ihres geistigen Eigentum denn zugesteht, was Ihr Euch wünscht, wie zukünftig alle Spiele erscheinen sollten.
Welche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gehen für Euch in Ordnung, welche nicht?
Sicher gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten, zu diesem Thema zu stehen, darum ist sowohl eine Mehrfachauswahl möglich, wie auch Kommentare jeglicher, näher erklärender Art und jene natürlich ebenso wie eine rege Diskussion herzlich willkommen. Aber achtet bitte auf den Umgangston, denn erfahrungsgemäß kochen bei so einem Thema die Emotionen hoch.

Edit: _Ein Kopierschutz ist nur dann in Ordnung, wenn er verhindert, das  wirklich *JEDER* eine Kopie erstellen kann. Es sollte einfach nur das Kopieren  an sich so weit erschweren, das der "Ottonormal"-Nutzer vom Aufwand  abgeschreckt wird_


----------



## SpLiNtEx (15. März 2013)

Ich finde es völlig in ordnung mit den Kopierschutzmaßnahmen jeglicher Art.
Wenns einem nicht passt kauft er eben das Spiel nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. März 2013)

Kopierschutz im Allgemeinen ist ok. So wie Patente das geistliche Eigentum schützen sollen und vor Kopien bewahren sollen, so sollten die Publisher das aus machen. Always-On hat natürlich seine Kritikgründe, welche auch stimmen, aber mich persönlich stört es halt sehr wenig. Einen Account erstellen nervt wirklich, aber da ist Steam dann wahrscheinlich die beste Methode, dank Offline-Modus.
Ist halt wieder eine Glaubenssache, wenn manche sich ausspioniert und beschnitten fühlen, kann ich das verstehen, aber mich tangiert sowas extrem.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (15. März 2013)

Ich finde eine Accountbindung nicht schlimm da ich meine Spiele eh nicht verkaufe.


----------



## Dartwurst (15. März 2013)

Es ist verständlich das Entwickler Ihr geistiges Eigentum schützen wollen. Aber wo bleibt mein Recht auf einer Sicherheitskopie. Das verhindert ein Kopierschutz. Es wird immer Menschen geben, die Kopierschutzmechnismen cracken. Die, die es wollen werden sich immer auf Kosten der ehrlichen Nutzer bereichern. Als ehrlicher Nutzer bin ich so doppelt angesch(peept) 1. zahle ich höhere Preise für geschätzte Raubkopien und 2. kann ich mich vor defekten meines 
Datenträgers nicht schützen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. März 2013)

Ein Kopierschutz geht generell in Ordnung, schließlich würde ich ja als Spieleentwickler auch nicht wollen, dass ein vn mir entickeltes Spiel zwar viel gezockt wird, aber kaum verkauft. Eine einmalige Onlineregistrierung sollte dazu aber reichen, permanenter Online-zwang geht definitiv in die falsche Richtung und fordert gegängelte Spieler doch nur geradezu dazu auf, den Kopierschutz zu knacken, umgehen und Raubkopien zu verteilen, um dem ein Ende zu bereiten.

Dass es gänzlich ohne Kopierschutz gehen kann, beweist CD Projekt mit GOG.com. Allerdings sind die hier angebotenen Spiele entweder schon seit einigen Jahren auf dem Markt gewesen, kopiert wird generell aber nur das, was gerade noch neu ist.Der Rest des GOG Kataloges sind Indie Spiele, die schon allein aufgrund ihres eher geringen Bekanntheitsgrades kaum einer kopieren würde.

Anhänger der Indie-Szene würden oftmals eher noch ein paar Scheinchen drauflegen, als eine Raubkopie zu Zocken. Langjährige Indie Spieler wissen um die Probleme in der Branche für die kleinen Entwickler und sind deshalb eher großzügig ihnen gegenüber. Eine Raubkopie eines solchen Spieles kann da schon mal einem Dolchstoß gleichkommen


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. März 2013)

Ich finde Kopierschutz an sich auch nicht falsch. Es hört aber einfach auf, wenn man aufgrund von abkackenden Servern sein rechtmäßig erworbenes Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann, während der Raubkopierer fröhlich zockt. Da sollten sich die Publisher wirklich fragen, wem sie damit eigentlich ans Bein pissen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. März 2013)

So an sich habe ich nichts gegen kopierschutz, dieser sollte dem Käufer aber nicht mehr behindern als den downloader.
Zudem Steam ist OK, weil der service den online zwang (min 1 mal im Monat) überwiegt. Aber es wäre besser wenn dies optional wäre gegen key Eingabe und offline tel Aktivierung.
für jedes game eine vollversion download und 1 level bzw 2level test möglich wäre.
Sowas nannte sich damals demo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2013)

Am liebsten wäre mir back to the Roots. Steam lasse ich mir noch notgedrungen gefallen, aber alles andere an Restriktionen lasse ich mir nicht mehr gefallen und wir boykottiert.

[x] _Ein Kopierschutz ist nur dann in Ordnung, wenn er verhindert, das wirklich eine Kopie erstellen kann. Es sollte einfach nur das Kopieren an sich so weit erschweren, das der "Ottonormal"-Nutzer vom Aufwand abgeschreckt wird_


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (17. März 2013)

Vorweg: Ich habe absolut nichts dagegen, für gute Spiele auch gutes Geld zu zahlen und Raubkopierer sind . Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich bis vor etwas über einem Jahr von einem damaligen Kumpel immer gut mit "Gratisspielen" versorgt wurde, im Endeffekt lief es jetzt aber darauf raus, dass ich diese Spiele alle gelöscht habe und inzwischen sogar fast alle davon legal erworben habe 

Software mit einem Kopierschutz zu versehen halte ich für ein gutes Recht der Entwickler, solange das auch gut umgesetzt ist! Wenn ich schon immer online sein muss um ein Spiel spielen zu können, dann sollten die Server das auch sein! Einen Kopierschutz wie bei Steam, Origin (vorausgesetzt der Download würde mal schneller als mit 150KB/s laufen...) oder UPlay finde ich gut, da man nicht gezwungen ist, immer online zu sein und man außerdem auch wenn die DVD verloren geht oder kaputt ist das Spiel immer noch nutzen kann. Allerdings sollte man da dann auch eine Möglichkeit für Leute, die schlichtweg keinen Internetzugang haben (oder einen extrem schlechten, so wie ich bis vor nicht ganz einem Jahr) einrichten sollte, beispielsweise eine telefonische Aktivierung.
Dass es heute so gut wie keine Demos mehr gibt finde ich auch sehr schade. Erst gestern habe ich mir ein Spiel im Steam-Shop angesehen, war aber nicht sicher, ob es wirklich was für mich ist und hab es dann doch nicht gekauft - wäre eine Demo verfügbar gewesen hätte ich mich vielleicht anders entschieden


----------



## hendrosch (17. März 2013)

Generell hab ich nichts gegen einen Kopierschutz,
aber dieser Onlinezwang geht ja gar nicht ausserdem darf der Kopierschutz den Verkauf nicht verhindern. 
Außerdem sind sie beinahe nutzlos denn meist sind sie sogar schon vor Realese umgangen oder spätestens ein paar Tage danach. Ich denke das Spiele ohne oder wenigstens mit nicht so nerfigen Kopierschützen in verbindung mit einem 
geringeren Preis zu weniger Kopien führen würde.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (17. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach bringen Kopierschutz-Mechanismen relativ wenig, da es immer Wege geben wird, um diese zu umgehen. 
Damals bei Ubisofts Always On DRM hieß es zum Beispiel, dass er unüberwindbar sei und ein paar Monate später wurde das Gegenteil bewiesen. 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es zwingend an den hohen Release Preisen (50€) der Spiele liegt.
Immerhin kann man mit ein wenig Geduld schon ein paar Monate später über Steam zu stark reduzierten Preisen (~17€) legal kaufen. 

Viel eher sehe ich das Problem darin, dass in der heutigen Gesellschaft die Hemmschwelle zum kostenfreien Vergnügen eines eigentlich kostenpflichtigen Produkts recht niedrig ist. 
Die Arbeit (und finanzielle Aufwand), die in einem Spiel steckt wird nicht mehr richtig wahrgenommen, da es sich um einen digitalen Gegenstand und keinen physischen handelt.
Deswegen sind dann auch einige dazu bereit, einen digitales Produkt ohne Bezahlung in Anspruch zu nehmen. 

Aus diesem Grund, sehe ich Kopierschutz-Mechanismen als recht sinnfrei an (was aber nicht heißt, dass ich zum Beispiel Steam per se ablehne, unter anderem deshalb weil es das Spielen angenehmer macht).
Wer nicht für ein Spiel bezahlen aber trotzdem spielen will, wird einen Weg finden. 
Für die ehrlichen Kunden hingegen sollte der größtmögliche Komfort gewährleistet sein. 
Denn wenn diese am Ende durch Maßnahmen gegen die illegale Vervielfältigung vergrault werden, hat das DRM dem Rechteinhaber nicht geholfen, sondern im Endeffekt sogar geschadet.

Edit: Ergo [X] Konzept ist unsinnig


----------



## Superwip (18. März 2013)

[x] _Der verwendete Kopierschutz ist mir egal, ein Crack kommt früher oder später eh, den nutze ich dann_

Ein Kopierschutz ist mir zwar nicht egal und unter Umständen lästig aber wenn er mich wirklich stört (onlinezwang aber auch CD Zwang auf mobilen Geräten) wird er eben weggecracked; ich _kaufe_ (ja, kaufe!) ein Spiel dann auch erst wenn es gecracked werden kann.

[x] _Ein Kopierschutz geht garnicht, wenn ich als ehrlicher Kunde dabei zu irgendwas gezwungen werde_ 

[x]_ Ein Kopierschutz ist für mich in Ordnung, Online-zwang hingegen nicht_ 

Ein Kopierschutz der nicht mehr oder weniger als ein Kopierschutz ist ist für mich in Ordnung.

[x] _meiner Meinung nach müssen alternative Kopierschutzmechanismen gefunden werden_ 

Das stimmt; es gibt dafür diverse innovative Ansätze (siehe auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...825-kopierschutz-warum-keine-usb-dongles.html)

[x] _Die Konzept des Kopierschutzes an sich ist unsinnig, kein Kopierschutz ist besser (siehe Good-Old-Games, diverse Indie-Spiele oder einige Crowedfunding-Spiele), die Publisher schaden sich mit jedem beliebigen Kopierschutz bloß selbst_ 

Ich bin zwar nicht der Meinung das Kopierschutz generell, prinzipiell unzumutbar und nutzlos ist aber aus Sicht eines Kunden ist er freilich dennoch primär lästig.


----------



## Sieben (19. März 2013)

Mal unüblich mir keine Antworten durchzulesen, hab aber "Was ganz anderes" angeklickt. Wollt halt nicht beeinflusst werden mit meiner Meinung.

Von mir aus können sie bei Release eine Kopierschutzfunktion einführen, um zu sehen, ob sie was nützt.

Wenn es den Leuten gelingt diese Funktion zu umgehen, dann hat sie schlicht ihre Pflicht nicht erfüllt und sollte drauf hin vom Entwickler entfernt werden, da sie einfach nur noch ein Klotz am Bein darstellt. Ich meine, wieso sollten Käufer dann noch mit einer Schutzfunktion gegängelt werden, wenn sie total sinnlos ist? Die Entwickler sollten wieder optionale Registrierungen einführen, eventuell mit den Vorteil, dass der Spieler, der sein Spiel registriert (z.B. mit Key), irgendein Leckerli (z.B. gratis DLC, Teilname an Alphas, Betas, etc.) bekommt.

Es ist doch sinnvoller die ehrlichen Spieler zu belohnen, anstatt zu bestrafen.


----------

